# pseudotropheus socolofi albino snow white holding??



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, I thought I had an all male tank until now, but I am beginning to think that my pseudotropheus socolofi albino snow white is holding. The fish has been acting a bit different the past few days being much more reclusive and not eating. I noticed it has the chin bulge which I hadn't previously noticed. My guess would be that if indeed the fish is a holding female the father would have to be a pseudotropheus socolofi powder blue since it is the only other fish of the same species in the tank.

Can a socolofi breed with any pseudothropheus? The other pseudotropheus' in the tank are pseudotropheus demasoni. I have never tried to breed cichlids before so I am not sure which species can hybridize??? Would the mating fish have to both be pseudotropheus or can they be two different such as pseudotropheus x melanochromis??? I had noticed a male mettriaclima lombardoi making a nest, could he be the father? Im lost with hybridization or breeding cichlids all together. LOL.

My next question is would you pull the fish out to have fry? This would require removing about 800 lbs of rock work. I don't know if I want to go through all that, especially if they are hybrids. Would a pseudotropheus socolofi albino snow white X pseudotropheus socolofi powder blue be considered a hybrid?

I cant imagine the fry making it in this tank with over 50 other fish in the 2" to 5" range. Tons of hiding places but still.

Here is the pic of the suspected holding fish.....


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks to be holding to me. Reclusive, not eating, swollen buccal cavity and appears to be chewing from time to time are telltale signs of a holding female.
With regards to hybridization, there's really no way to know who she mated with. Likely the socolofi, but most mbuna are capable of breeding with other species.


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

I didnt realize that any mbuna could cross with any other mbuna. That changes things a bit. Heck in an almost all male tank with 15 different mbuna, any of them could be the father. Odds are they are gonna be hybrids. Oh well, guess that i will leave her in with general population.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well you will want to remove her just to get her out of your all-male tank. But probably a good idea not to save the fry as you have decided.


----------



## Brandons714 (Oct 19, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> Well you will want to remove her just to get her out of your all-male tank. But probably a good idea not to save the fry as you have decided.


Take her out, I just posted a thread almost exactly like this about my Yellow Lab, and exact same scenario. Turns out, when you have 9 Males and 1 Female, they will kill the female... My Lab is now swimming in the sewers, and there has been no aggression in my tank for nearly a year (All the same fish) till she started holding...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Brandons714 said:


> My Lab is now swimming in the sewers,


Tell us it's not so!


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

nuecesbay said:


> I didnt realize that any mbuna could cross with any other mbuna. That changes things a bit. Heck in an almost all male tank with 15 different mbuna, any of them could be the father. Odds are they are gonna be hybrids. Oh well, guess that i will leave her in with general population.


Haps peacocks, and mbuna can all cross with each other. 
Guess your fish are getting some live food soon!


----------



## Brandons714 (Oct 19, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> Brandons714 said:
> 
> 
> > My Lab is now swimming in the sewers,
> ...


It is so.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Freezer and landfill is one thing. Flushing a live fish is to be avoided for several reasons.


----------

